# Calories au repos dans l'app santé



## Looowrider (4 Juin 2015)

*Bonjour à tous* , 
je suis nouveau sur le forum, j'ai 24 ans, un Macbook Pro Rétina 13", un iphone 6, une Apple Watch Sport 42mm (Je suis à la limite de la bigorexie, donc je me suis rué dessus ahah). 

J'ai cherché un topic sur le forum qui pourrait parler de ma question et je n'ai absolument rien trouvé, alors j'espère que je n'ai pas raté la réponse sur le forum.. 

Ma question est la suivante: Étant donné  que l'Apple watch calcul aussi les calories dépensés au repos, pourquoi ne pouvons nous pas l'intégrer dans l'app santé sur l'iphone? Peut être est ce juste une mauvaise manipulation de ma part? 

Si vous avez une solution je suis preneur, je suis assez friand d'avoir toutes les données correspondant à mes dépenses journalières, activité physique ou augmentation de métabolisme.. 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Juin 2015)

Les calories dépensées au repos n'ont besoin d'aucun capteurs (au repos: pas de mouvement). Elles sont basées sur des modèle en fonction de ton poids ton âge et ta taille... Rien a voir avec la montre donc....


----------



## Kyone (5 Juin 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Les calories dépensées au repos n'ont besoin d'aucun capteurs (au repos: pas de mouvement). Elles sont basées sur des modèle en fonction de ton poids ton âge et ta taille... Rien a voir avec la montre donc....


Ben ça a besoin des capteurs pour savoir à quel moment tu es au repos, justement


----------



## Looowrider (5 Juin 2015)

merci de vos réponses, mais justement je prends régulièrement mon poids, ce qui ajuste aussi mes calories au repos, que je vois dans l'app activité depuis que j'ai l'apple watch, mais je ne comprends juste pas comment faire pour que cette donnée (que j'ai pourtant), apparaisse dans l'app santé avec toutes les autres données que j'ai...





Merci.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (5 Juin 2015)

Kyone a dit:


> Ben ça a besoin des capteurs pour savoir à quel moment tu es au repos, justement


Les calories aux repos sont dépense toute la journée... Les calories en efforts, c'est juste le delta...


----------



## Kyone (6 Juin 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Les calories aux repos sont dépense toute la journée... Les calories en efforts, c'est juste le delta...


Pas faux [emoji39]


----------



## Looowrider (6 Juin 2015)

Je crois qu'il y a une petite confusion, je ne cherche pas à obtenir un chiffre, je l'ai ce chiffre, j'ai accès sans problème à ma dépense calorique au repos, je vous demande juste si vous savez comment faire pour incorporer cette donnée dans l'app santé (sans le faire manuellement jour après jour j'entends bien), comme le sont les autres données tel l'"exercice" ou encore les "calories en activité"...


----------



## JB747 (11 Juin 2015)

J'ai le même écran et me posais donc la même question


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (11 Juin 2015)

2524 calories au repos? T'es quoi, un super guerrier de dragon ball???


----------

